# Cleaning the l1



## Mrboots2u

First just to say , thanks to the systemic kid for servicing my londinium for me today . Your generosity and time are always more than appreciated.

I'd been having trouble with uneven extractions and the lever was starting to stiffen I it's journey upwards. Plus the coffee wasn't tasting quite as it should have recently .

Anyway this morning the group came off was re greased inside . We also discovered it looked like the bore had been over greased to start with as the shower screen was caked in grease also .

Quick dip in puly caf ,quick slap of grease and away we go .

Lever back to original purring condition ,...

Thanks mr kid !


----------



## 4085

Did you replace any of the seals bootsie, or just have a clean of the shower screen and clean and re lube the lever?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Seals looked in good order so left them. To be honest Patrick did the leg work. Re greased the inside of the group , soaked the shower screen. Little grease on the bore and seals.


----------



## 4085

Did you take the group out and push the screen off or prise it off with spoons?


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> Did you take the group out and push the screen off or prise it off with spoons?


(Patrick )Prized it off with flat tip screw driver one each side


----------



## 4085

If you turn spoons upside down and put them onto the lip with the tip you would put into your mouth, that works well as well


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Really enjoyed today Boots - good to see your LI back to running silky smooth and pulling truly awesome shots. Great latte art by the way.


----------



## CallumT

It's really simple to re grease the piston in the L1, I opened mine up when the machine used to slowly constantly drip from the group.

Did you sort some of your extraction woes?


----------



## Mrboots2u

CallumT said:


> It's really simple to re grease the piston in the L1, I opened mine up when the machine used to slowly constantly drip from the group.
> 
> Did you sort some of your extraction woes?


Yep. Down to lever judder and shower scree crud . For once not my lack of skillz .


----------



## 4085

Can I just check where to grease? When you take the lever and piston out, you are faced with three seals. Clean the whole area then just reapply over the whole area?


----------



## drude

I can't believe you didn't shoot a video while Patrick did the hard work. It's been a while since we've had a boots production...


----------



## The Systemic Kid

I'm camera shy Drude!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

dfk41 said:


> Can I just check where to grease? When you take the lever and piston out, you are faced with three seals. Clean the whole area then just reapply over the whole area?


Recall Reiss advising to be sparing when applying grease so applied a thin film to the bore and same to the three seals and rotating the piston back and forth when re-assembling to ensure grease is evenly dispersed in the bore. Lever feel when pulling will tell you if 'job's a good un'.


----------



## CallumT

dfk41 said:


> Can I just check where to grease? When you take the lever and piston out, you are faced with three seals. Clean the whole area then just reapply over the whole area?


I just ran with strip down , clean , grease each seal , replace the seals (remember orientation and location) , by this point there'll be a decent amount of grease all over the place as silicone grease is pretty sticky viscous stuff.

Don't stress about the excess, replace top of group, leaving shower screen off - pull lever a few times and remove as much grease as possible out of the barrel and base of the piston. Obviously cleaning the barrel while lever is dropped.

Replace shower and ran a couple flushes just for abit of a rinse out.


----------



## lespresso

focus on lubricating the entire surface of the bore, which means removing the shower screen so you can access the bottom of the bore, rather than the seals (i.e. the seals are easy to lube, pretty hard to get wrong)

if you miss a patch on the bore that is what leads to sub-optimal performance in my experience

as cullum says, with the shower screen still removed and the top half of the group secured in place again with the 4 screws, pump the lever up and down a good 20-30 times to drive any excess grease to the bottom where it can be wiped off before the shower screen is replaced

resist the temptation to ever leave the lever in the locked down position when it has no coffee loaded in the PF because if it lets go you are likely to cause damage to the group that is expensive to put right


----------



## aaronb

lespresso said:


> as cullum says, with the shower screen still removed and the top half of the group secured in place again with the 4 screws, pump the lever up and down a good 20-30 times to drive any excess grease to the bottom where it can be wiped off before the shower screen is replaced


With the machine turned on? In quick succession? Sorry im a n00b at servicing.

My L1 needs a good lube, will order some from you Reiss when I get paid.


----------



## lespresso

machine off, unless you fancy a lot of hot water on the loose

just a steady 20-30 'up & downs' with the lever - it doesn't matter too much

the key thing is not to let go of it through inattention - have a good grasp on it


----------



## Mrboots2u

Cheers Reiss always good to have your advice .


----------



## 666tyler

Thanks for this thread guys. a reminder that its a few months since i did the Microcasa.

Now to find that pot of lube...


----------



## aaronb

Cheers Reiss!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Decided to service and re-lube my L1 - was going to wait till its first birthday early March but decided to bring it forward after hearing from Boots that the servicing we gave his L1 improved shots post service. Thought I'd take some photos. Spune - your prompt is responsible for this:good:

Removed the four Allen bolts securing the group head and carefully lifted the piston out of the bore rotating as I raised it to make sure the seals weren't damaged. Quick inspection and wipe round the bore revealed everything to be OK. Removing the shower screen was a real pain. Tried the inverted spoon method suggested by DK41 - screen didn't budge - just bent the spoons! Took several minutes to prise the damn thing off using a flat headed screwdriver. To avoid damage to the chrome underside of the group, used some heavy duty gaffer tape where the screwdriver made contact. Shower screen was surprisingly free of coffee oil residue but dunked it in some Cafiza for half an hour whilst I got on with the rest of the service.

View attachment 4982


Then on to the piston - to those not familiar with L1 - the spring is like something from a car suspension unit - no wonder it needs a bit of heft when pulling a shot! Notice the silicon grease has really congealed - time to remove as much as possible and remove coffee accumulated residue.

View attachment 4983


Fortunately, the seals looked in good order so no need to replace (I'd bought a set just in case there was any damage) Applied thin film of silicon grease to the seals.

View attachment 4984


Also applied a thin film to the bore

View attachment 4985


Refitted the piston into the bore again rotating it whilst lowering to ensure the grease was evenly distributed and the seals protected. Refitted the Allen bolts making sure not to over-tighten (they screw into brass threads which are easy to damage by over-tightening). If you do that, you've got a major problem. Pumped the lever a few times to check travel was smooth and even. Final job was to remove a small amount of grease from the bottom of the bore prior to re-fitting the shower screen. Caution needed when pulling down and releasing the lever when there isn't any coffee puck in the portafilter to create resistance. With the lever in the down position, the spring is under significant tension and if the lever is let go without being held to counteract the spring tension, it can do serious damage to man and/or machine - be warned!

View attachment 4986


Re-attached the shower screen. Used the portafilter without a basket in it to push the shower screen fully back into position.


----------



## lespresso

nice work! perfect!


----------



## aaronb

OK, any tips for removing the four allan bolts? They don't want to budge, and I'm terrified of using excessive force.

Which way should I be turning?


----------



## coffeechap

Turn the nuts clockwise with the Allen key.


----------



## sjenner

aaronb said:


> OK, any tips for removing the four allan bolts? They don't want to budge, and I'm terrified of using excessive force.
> 
> Which way should I be turning?


I haven't yet removed the piston, but I did start to do it once and had the same problem...

I don't know what sort of allen key you are using Aaron, but I purchased a Britool T Bar shaped allen key (plenty on Ebay), and had a go, the bolts loosened much more readily...

Anyway, since my L1 was actually working perfectly and still is (it is only me that limits its capability), I tightened them up and have not touched them since...

But when I do, I have the right tool ready for the job!


----------



## aaronb

Cheers guys, looks like I need to go buy a T key tomorrow! Any idea what the size is off hand?


----------



## Doggycam

aaronb said:


> Cheers guys, looks like I need to go buy a T key tomorrow! Any idea what the size is off hand?


Just had mine apart too ,,, 4mm allen key


----------



## The Systemic Kid

aaronb said:


> OK, any tips for removing the four allan bolts? They don't want to budge, and I'm terrified of using excessive force.
> 
> Which way should I be turning?


As the lever legend says, make sure you turn anti-clockwise. Also, undo the bolts diagonally (figure of x) and gradually. Don't undo one bolt fully and move on to the next. Use same 'figure of x' when tightening up and do this gradually, i.e., moving to the next bolt when you feel some resistance. That way, you will tighten up evenly. It's a good idea to use the long end of the allen key gripping the short end with your fingers. You are less likely to over-tighten this way. The bolts should be 'nip tight' not over-tight to avoid damaging the brass threads. Also, don't forget to periodically check the bolts to see if any have come loose - better to nip them up now and again than risk over-tightening and causing serious damage.


----------



## aaronb

coffeechap said:


> Turn the nuts clockwise with the Allen key.


Bolts not moving at all


----------



## The Systemic Kid

aaronb said:


> Bolts not moving at all


Try undoing them when the machine is at operating temp. The bolts can 'snap' loose rather than slacken. Just make absolutely sure you are turning them the right way to undo. For peace of mind, email Reiss for reassurance.


----------



## oop north

I know nothing - but cc said clockwise and systemic kid anticlockwise (up unless I just lost the ability to read!). Might that be why some problems with them not budging?


----------



## GVDub

It depends on whether you're above looking down, or below looking up. If you're looking at the head of the bolt (i.e. from underneath) it's clockwise to tighten, anti-clockwise to loosen. If you're hovering above the group, with the bolt head facing away from you, it's anti-clockwise to tighten, clockwise to loosen.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

oop north said:


> I know nothing - but cc said clockwise and systemic kid anticlockwise (up unless I just lost the ability to read!). Might that be why some problems with them not budging?


To undo, it's definitely, *anti-clockwise*. Confusion arises because you are looking down on it. If you are at all uncomfortable, happy to pop round.


----------



## oop north

I'm not looking at it at all - just reading confusing descriptions and trying to help. Seems to be clarified now, though!


----------



## aaronb

I've put this off for ages, but just had another attempt and one bolt undoes really easily but the other 3 just wont budge even with force, any tips?


----------



## 4085

Welly, you should not hurt them undoing them, as long as thet are going in the right direction!


----------



## aaronb

Definitely turning in the right direct, as one comes loose!


----------



## aaronb

done! needed quite a big push to get them loose, was worrying but all good.

EDIT: the lever is so much smoother and snappier! happy days


----------



## Buckley

If there is ever any doubt which way to turn the bolts, watch this video of a GH installation from HQ.






B


----------



## aaronb

I really need to get my hands on 2 large spanners to take the toggles off and lube them, but not having much luck pilfering off neighbours.

Might have to just buy 2, but a bit annoying as I'll only ever use them once a year.


----------



## Mrboots2u

aaronb said:


> I really need to get my hands on 2 large spanners to take the toggles off and lube them, but not having much luck


Yep same here .


----------



## aaronb

Mrboots2u said:


> Yep same here .


my local DIY shop quoted me £10 for whatever size Reiss said you needed, which isn't that bad really but was hoping my very DIY focussed neighbours would just have one I can borrow but no luck as it's too big!


----------



## Mrboots2u

aaronb said:


> my local DIY shop quoted me £10 for whatever size Reiss said you needed, which isn't that bad really but was hoping my very DIY focussed neighbours would just have one I can borrow but no luck as it's too big!


Adjustable not work ???

Patrick do you one the right size for Tuesday ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> Adjustable not work ???
> 
> Patrick do you one the right size for Tuesday ?


.......of course


----------



## aaronb

I read that you shouldn't use adjustable, because it can damage the nuts?


----------



## DavidBondy

aaronb said:


> I read that you shouldn't use adjustable, because it can damage the nuts?


And we wouldn't want to damage our nuts now, would we? (I know, I know but someone had to come up with a Carry On style innuendo!)


----------



## Orangertange

Not really along the same lines but dose anyone use the stainless cleaning spray from Bella barista, for the l1?


----------



## iroko

Orangertange said:


> Not really along the same lines but dose anyone use the stainless cleaning spray from Bella barista, for the l1?


I use It, good stuff.


----------



## Orangertange

Thanks, but a bit too late just placed a order from them without it







was just trying to bulk up order a bit as delivery charge is quite high


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Orangertange said:


> Thanks, but a bit too late just placed a order from them without it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was just trying to bulk up order a bit as delivery charge is quite high


If your order hasn't been dispatched - ring BB - they'll happily add to your existing order.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

iroko said:


> I use It, good stuff.


Plus 1 for that. Use a micro cloth mostly and the cleaner every couple of months.


----------



## Orangertange

Already despatched unfortunately, may try and find some online


----------



## Orangertange

Will it clean tarnish?


----------

